# Discounted Flight Tickes For Sale



## CheapFlightsAustralia (Jan 3, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I am offering discounted domestic and international flight tickets for JETSTAR, TIGER and QANTAS Airlines, at a rate of 50% off the retail price. This applies to any locations/destinations which are offered for sale by these companies. I am also able to offer Hotel + Car packages. 

Here is how the booking process works:

1) SMS/call me via phone on 0431 670 098 Tell me your desired flight time, date, location and number of passengers

2) I will then submit a quote of the discounted rate, which will be 50% off. 

3) I will then email you the tickets, where you will receive your e-tickets that you can print off. 

4) Once you have checked and verified the tickets, we may then arrange payment.


----------

